

[Show HN] Recap: Save and jump between the important bits - freshlog
http://letsrecap.com

======
freshlog
Sign up with invite code "hnrox" here:

<http://letsrecap.com/users/sign_up?invite_code=hnrox>

Let me know what you think =)

